# Youth Small Game.



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Question for y'all, Is it legal for a feller to hunt squirrels during the Youth Small Game season? Now mind you I'm not talking while taking kids. I'm talking about a feller with no kids who works all week and the only time he can go is on weekends. Now I was told by a co worker that it was illegal to hunt at this time but can not find anything on the ODNR web site or in the regulations other than the adult with kids can't hunt and no more than two youths per adult. I would figure that if it was illegal it would be posted somwhere so all could see. But I know not all laws are posted. So does anyone know for sure about this?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Just posed the question to the ODNR. Will advise you of the answer.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Huntinbull, I and quite a few others will be interesred to know the answer to this. It just seems weird that a person couldn't hunt at this time when a guy can still bow hunt during Youth Deer season but is required to wear the hunter orange.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Ya know it just must be a rumor as nobody seems to know anything about this subject. :woot:


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Never heard of youth small game, just youth upland. If that's what you're asking, squirrels are not considered upland game & therefore you can hunt the bushy tails as planned.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Nope that's not what I asked and in the regulations it doesn't list a Youth Upland game season But it does list a Youth Small Game Season. That took place Saturday 10/22 and Sunday 10/23 then again Saturday 10/29 and Sunday 10/30. I think the guy at work got some bad information about not being allowed to hunt during this time. I think the person that told him this was talking about having a youth with you. Anyway he said that this info he got was straight from the ODNR.... He said he called and was talking with a lady working for the ODNR and she gave him that info. I thought this doesn't sound right so I thought posting this question here would get an answer from someone that holds classes for young hunters or perhaps a game warden or someone that new a game warden. Anyway no need to worry about it now as the two weekends are over and done with this year. I still would like to know the right answer to the queston... Is it legal for a hunter with "No Youth" to be hunting squirrels during the Youth small game season?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry if you don't think I answered your question, but the regs state that "youth small game season" is for rabbits, pheasants, & everything else that's legal game. Therefore it is a youth upland season just like they used to call it, as bunnies & pheasants are the only special offerings. I used to teach hunter safety & that's what we called it at the time. All other legal game can be pursued during those seasons, or at least that's how it used to be.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have not heard back from them. Little ticked about that.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh that's alright T-180, I do remember when it was called upland game season. I do appreciate your answer... I'm sorry if I sounded like a horses batoot.... & yes I do believe that a hunter was allowed to hunt during that time and that is why I was so surprised at what my co worker said which led me to ask this question.

Huntinbull, I'm not surprised at all that the ODNR never answered the question. Makes a person wonder sometimes. I remember about 15 years ago or maybe a bit longer, I went to the ODNR headquarters at Fountain square in Columbus looking to purchase a ariel photo of some ground in and around the Guernsey/Noble County area. They said that they would get the photo for me. I waited and waited and waited.... Finally I called them up and was told that This photo couldn't be had now. I bet if I hadn't called I would still be waiting on it today. They had my name, number, and address but yet no word from them, they just left me haging....


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, the ODNR is not real customer friendly. My son went there to get his nuisance trapping license since that was the only way they said he could get his & it was a major hassel that took forever. He was actually renewing it, too & couldn't get it done either online or over the phone. Makes me wonder why we pay so much for all the darn tags / licenses !!

flthednut, that's OK it's all good. Now go kill some more squirrels.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm all over it... As a matter of fact I have a crockpot full for tonights dinner. The Daughter has been on my case for quite a while now about making some... She only likes them in the crockpot with cream of mushroom soup, over mash taters and noodles.... I've made a few squirrel soups that were great but she seems to be the finicky sort. I like the squirrel casserol recipe from Ted Nugents kill it and grill it book, it is equally as good with rabbits. Well it almost looks like squirrel season is near an end for a while. It's time to turn to deer with the Rut coming up. If I am fortunate to get a deer quickly, I'll do some more squirrel hunting.


----------

